# getting rid of smilies



## pmartin (Jan 13, 2005)

in the bottom left corner of the post screen, there is a section called options, and it shows smilies are on, which one could infer means that smilies could go off.  if so, how?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes - there is a box right below this big white one I am posting in and you can check "Disable Smilies in this post.   8)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 13, 2005)

It turns off the graphic "Emoticons" in your message and replaces them with their text equivalent. For example:    would be replaced with


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 14, 2005)

I like the smilies, of course I wish we could change the color.  Blue and purple are my favorite colors.


----------

